# Haus Automatisierung was für ein Bus (selbstbau?)



## Lars123 (22 November 2007)

Tach,

ich werde demnächst ein Hauskaufen und bin am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich eine automatisierung vorsehe zum steuern und beobachten.

Bloß welchen Bus-System ist dafür am besten geeignet? Und vorallem da es für Privat ist sollte es Preisgünstig sein.

Ich hatte mir so grob überlegt z.B eine Wago SPS als Master zu nehmen und dezentral I/O zu verteilen die man evt selber bauen kann (AVR).

Gibt evt schon so ein Projekt?

Was haltet ihr davon?



MfG


Lars


----------



## drfunfrock (22 November 2007)

Ich würde ersteinmal 1GB-Ethernet-Kabel im  Haus verlegen. Dann kann man auch dieses Kabel für die Automatisierung nutzen und gleichzeitig, für z.B. TV-Streaming. Wago bietet in dem Bereich ja etwas an, ebenso wie Beckhoff. 

Ich finde Ethernet für das Haus einfach bestechend.


----------



## Zottel (22 November 2007)

Lars123 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich werde demnächst ein Hauskaufen und bin am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich eine automatisierung vorsehe zum steuern und beobachten.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie du AVRs an Wago/Beckhoff hängen willst? Als Slaves am K-Bus? Ist das Protokoll erhältlich?

Wenn du AVRs programmieren kannst, warum überhaupt eine SPS als Zentrale? Und nicht ein AVR, der ist billiger braucht weniger Strom und du kannst recht einfach IR-Empfänger dranhängen, für Fernsteuerung. Und es muß ja nicht immer alles zentral sein. Etliche Unterfunktionen würde ich der "Eigenintelligenz" der Module überlassen und von der Zentrale nur ja/nein oder Eckwerte vorgeben.

Ansonsten, da du das Haus kaufst, es als fertig ist und neue Strippen Arbeit machen und du AVRs nehmen willst: Sieh dir doch mal Atmels Zig-Bee-Produkte an. Die kämen ohne Draht aus. Es heißt aber, sie hätten Schwierigkeiten wenn gleichzeitig WLAN betrieben wird.

Wirf auch mal einen Blick auf:
www.mikrocontroller.net


----------



## GLT (23 November 2007)

Vorweg möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei Bastelprojekten (Selbstbau) durchwegs die Gefahr besteht, dass Deine Familie mal im Dunkeln sitzt, z.B. wenn der "Erfinder" einen Unfall erleidet und dann Komponenten ausfallen - nicht jeder kann oder will solche Komponenten reparieren.

Als Selbstbaubusse eignen sich RS485 oder CAN - hierzu gibt es auch Projekte z.B. Can@home. 

Noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt freebus

Unter den kommerziellen Bussystem ist KNX (ehm. EIB) der geeignetste für die GA - mit geschickter Komponentenauswahl sind die Kosten auch nicht so extrem, wie immer dargestellt wird  mit einem Selbstbau-AVR-Bussystem jedoch natürlich nicht zu vergleichen.

Für ein KNX-TP-System in Eigenregie wird jedoch noch die Anschaffung einer ETS3 (Software, ca. 1000 Euro) fällig - jedoch gibt es auch hier eine Alternative. Die Firma Hager bietet ein KNX-Funksystem an (nicht immer kann man bei Nachrüstungen so ohne weiteres Kabel nachziehen), dass über ein Handprogrammiergerät (ETS-Kompatibel) programmiert werden kann. Zusätzlich gibt es die Möglichkeit eines Funk-TP-Umsetzers um TP-Geräte zu programmieren/integrieren. Dieses Gerät ist nicht teuer und kann man u.U. auch ausleihen .

Wie könnte nun Deine GA sich gestalten?

Als SPS die 750-841, konvtl. Taster mit EIB-Leitung anfahren, auf "Eigenbauten" verzichten und alle Funktionen innerhalb der SPS realisieren.
Um Kabelwege kurz zu halten, könnte man auch mehrere SPS in den Stockwerken verteilen; die Verbindungen über Ethernet erreichen.

Falls eine komplexere Funktion an der Stelle des Tasters benötigt würde (z.B. RTR, Display) wäre es auch möglich, diesen durch ein KNX-Gerät zu ersetzen und per KNX-TP-Klemme in die SPS zu integrieren (bei vollständiger optischer Integration ins Flächenprogramm) - WAF

Je nachdem, welche Ansprüche an die Beleuchtungssteuerung gestellt werden (z.B. LL-Dimmung, LED-RGB) könnte man als Subbus DALI (mit Klemme) einsetzen, was auch den Platzbedarf innerhalb der Verteilungen reduziert.

mfg


----------



## Lars123 (23 November 2007)

Tach,

eine SPS wollte ich nehmen da man an der schnell Änderungen durchführen kann und weil die wesendlich einfacher zu Programmieren ist.

Also Grundlegende sachen wollte ich wie üblich verdrahten nur halt extra Funktionen damit Realisieren wie Rolladen, Außenlicht, Heizung, Temperatur...

Und viel Geld hat man ja auch nicht wenn man gerade ein Haus gekauft hat....;-) also fallen so lösungen wie EIB weg.


----------



## Toddy80 (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Beckhoff-Komponenten gemacht. Von Bussystemen halte ich nicht so viel. Habe zwar schon ein Projekt mit EIB gemacht, aber finde es einfach zu teuer. Das ist etwas, wenn man öfters Wände versetzt oder extrem flexibel bleiben will. Ich würde alle Lichtleitungen und Leitungen von Steckdosen zentral in deinen Verteiler ziehen. Dann würde ich zu den Schalterdosen Telefonleitung legen. Je mehr adern um so besser. Je nach umfang evt. noch eine Steuerung im OG. Zu guter letzt noch eine BC9000 oder besser CX9000 von Beckhoff mit den benötigten Ein- und Ausgabeklemmen rein. 

So würde mein Vorschlag aussehen.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## dusser75 (19 Dezember 2007)

*Beckhoff*

Hallo ich bin auch gerade am überlegen wie ich mein Haus schlau mache habe mich für ein Beckhoff Steuerung endschieden.
A) Sie haben ein neues 5,7" display (ca. 890€) mit allem drin. Brauchst nur noch dann je Verteilerpunkte nur ein Buskoppler (ca. 260€).
B) Sie haben für die Klemmen direkt Dimmermodule (KL2751)für die Beleuchtung.

Gruß


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

dusser75 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch gerade am überlegen wie ich mein Haus schlau mache habe mich für ein Beckhoff Steuerung endschieden.
> A) Sie haben ein neues 5,7" display (ca. 890€) mit allem drin. Brauchst nur noch dann je Verteilerpunkte nur ein Buskoppler (ca. 260€).
> B) Sie haben für die Klemmen direkt Dimmermodule (KL2751)für die Beleuchtung.
> 
> Gruß



Ja und was für ein Bussystem? EtherCAT?


----------



## klaus1 (27 September 2009)

dusser75 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch gerade am überlegen wie ich mein Haus schlau mache habe mich für ein Beckhoff Steuerung endschieden.
> A) Sie haben ein neues 5,7" display (ca. 890€) mit allem drin. Brauchst nur noch dann je Verteilerpunkte nur ein Buskoppler (ca. 260€).
> B) Sie haben für die Klemmen direkt Dimmermodule (KL2751)für die Beleuchtung.
> 
> Gruß



Gibts für WAGO 750-841 keine Dimmklemmen?


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Gibts für WAGO 750-841 keine Dimmklemmen?



Wer weiß, klaus1, vor fast 2 Jahren, gabs die vielleicht noch nicht?


----------



## knorpe (28 September 2009)

ich kenn auch welche die ihr haus vor >5 jahren ver"sps"t haben ... dann geht ein modul ein - kriegst nimma, dann läuft die programmiersoftware nimma - anderes betriebsystem usw & usf. geht mir bei alten anlagen ja auch so. wenn ich was reinbekomme das schon ein paar jahre am buckel hat dann wirds ja auch lustig beim ändern oder servicieren.

wenns ned anders geht ok - aber wenns sein muss zumindest die 0815 installation im haus normal und die heizung für alle verständlich aufbauen.
damit frau und kind zumindest im hellen und warmen auf den "experten" warten können.

meine kollegen und ich machen da immer den 1er schmäh drüber: "wer sowas macht den kann die frau nimma verlassen "

lg
knorpe


----------



## klaus1 (28 September 2009)

??? was soll das heißen? (meine damit Ralle's Kommentar)


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> ??? was soll das heißen? (meine damit Ralle's Kommentar)



Schau mal auf das Datum, des Beitrages, auf den du geantwortet hast.


----------



## klaus1 (28 September 2009)

ok, habs bemerkt 
Leider gibts die Klemmen auch heute noch nicht.


----------

